# Charlie



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

what's going on with all these golden puppies/dogs dying!.
So sorry to hear this!.Prayers going yr way as well as his owners' way!.


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

so sad. it angers me that he had the opportunity to run into the road. :no:

poor baby.


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

How devastating! I will light a candle next to Tank's...please let his family know that they are in my prayers tonight.

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

OMG....that is horrible. I don't know what I'd do if something happened to my Charlie. 

They are in my prayers.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Ugh. That is so tragic. My condolences to your neighbors. I lost a family dog to the road when I was in high school and had my first dog hit by a car, luckily just a broken leg. Roads and dogs scare the heck out of me.


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

I still can't believe he's gone. He was out most of the day just playing and having a good time. My neighbor came over around 7:30 and asked if I knew of an emergency vet and told me Charlie ran out of the front door when they came home from dinner and ran up the street into to a main street and got hit. At the moment she didn't know he was already gone. My husband ran out to give her husband directions to get to the vet and he had already passed. He looked alot like Oakly. He was just so beautiful.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

threegoldengirls said:


> I still can't believe he's gone. He was out most of the day just playing and having a good time. My neighbor came over around 7:30 and asked if I knew of an emergency vet and told me Charlie ran out of the front door when they came home from dinner and ran up the street into to a main street and got hit. At the moment she didn't know he was already gone. My husband ran out to give her husband directions to get to the vet and he had already passed. He looked alot like Oakly. He was just so beautiful.


OMG Kathy thats horrible, worst night mire anyone could go though, I'm so sorry, prayers are with the family and you.


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

threegoldengirls said:


> I still can't believe he's gone. He was out most of the day just playing and having a good time. My neighbor came over around 7:30 and asked if I knew of an emergency vet and told me Charlie ran out of the front door when they came home from dinner and ran up the street into to a main street and got hit. At the moment she didn't know he was already gone. My husband ran out to give her husband directions to get to the vet and he had already passed. He looked alot like Oakly. He was just so beautiful.


 
again, so sorry for the loss!!

my jake is also a door darter. we are working on it for this reason. they are in my prayers.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so very sorry. My honey will also run out---sometimes, not always. We have to be extra special with the grandkids. My one, the 6 year old will SHUT the backdoor, yet leave the front door oPEN. i hvae to fuss at her all the time.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

What a truly horrible thing to happen. I'm very sorry.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

How terrible.

Our sympathies to your neighbor and their family--

SJ


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

Thats so sad. So very sorry.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh my...how terribly sad. To this day I remember when my neighbors dog Mia, a GSD, was hit. I was a child and I still think of her. My dog played with her and it took her time to get over losing her constant companion, too.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

That is so sad - hopefully he didn't know much about it. It just goes to show how quickly these things happen. Please pass my sympathies to your neighbours in their loss.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry that your neigbors lost their sweet Charlie so young and tragically. That is why they are called accidents, it is nobody's fault. I will light a candle for Charlie and his family


----------



## C&B's Grizzly (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about Charlie. I'm glad that my Tank will have another play partner in heaven. My heart goes out to you and their family. At least I was some what prepared for Tank, it would be 10X harder if it was something sudden like that. Please be there with them and let them pet your goldens because I would give anything to hold even someone else's golden right now.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry for your neighbor and for you. How tragic.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh, that's horrible!
My sympathies to your neighbors. And to you, as well. It sounds like you were quite attached to Charlie.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Please make sure your neighbors know about Rainbow Bridge and how Charlie will be waiting for them to join him. Special prayers tonight for them and for a young golden gone to early.


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

I have babygates that separate my family room from the foyer/front door, and the hallway that leads to the backdoor. I put them up when Phoebe was a puppy to keep her away from the Christmas tree in the living room and the kids bedrooms, but even now that I trust her (sort of <g>), I've kept the gates up specifically for the peace of mind that the dogs can't dart out a door. My Mom has voiced dismay..feels the babygates interfere with the decor, but when I read about something like this I can't help but think how unimportant decor is compared to the safety of my dogs. I used to keep a babygate in between the front door and the glass/screen door, but I prefer just keeping the dogs out of the foyer all together.

Contined prayers for Charlie's family. What a sad way to start the New Year.

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## timm (Jan 7, 2007)

threegoldengirls said:


> My neighbors golden Charlie just got hit by a car 2 hours ago and died instantly. Charlie wasn't even a year old yet. I can't quit thinking of the cute baby and how loving and beautiful he was. I feel like he was my own. Please say a pray for him.


I know how myself and Melissa feels from our Katie dieing suddenly but non-violently, but i can't possible imagine the horror their family must be going through and perhaps some guilt for not having full control over the situation.. they have some very rough roads ahead, all I can do is wish them well, because I know all too much just how sharply painful this type of loss is.. rest well Charlie..


----------

